# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  атакуют комп

## Companion

У меня интернет через адсл. КОгда я подключаюсь к интернету Outpost Firewall пишет об атаках, со всех сайтов на которые я захожу. Даже с сервера на который я захожу играть - не получается подключится к нему.Приходится отключать фаерволл. В уведомление написано - атака Opentear.

Пробовал ставить ESS 5. Уведомления об атаках появлялись значительно реже. Получалось с включенным файерволом серфить.

Сейчас у меня снова Outpost Firewall последней версии. Система ХП сп3.
Когда я использую ЖПРС интернет или через спутник (адсл исользуется как наземка), то уведомления об атаках не появляются. В чем может быть причина?
атаки.png

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## OSSP2008

1) вы указали слишком "жесткие" параметры детектора атак - уменьшите чувствительность уровня тревоги.
2) можете вручную изменить уровень тревоги сканирования портов (детектор атак -- настройка... -- дополнительно -- атаки... -- дополнительно) - увеличьте значение параметра "уровень тревоги сканирования портов" до 12
3) обычная сетевая активность воспринимается как атака ложное срабатывание) - в настройках детектора атак отключите определение данного типа.
4) доверенные узлы (dns-сервера провайдера, игровые сервера) можете внести в список исключений детектора атак (настройки -- детектор атак -- исключения).

----------


## Hackeruga

Родственник тоже постоянно паникует по поводу атак! да я  скажу бред это полнейший! Это не заря хакерства когда  было интересно  попробовать  что то подобное  сделать! это уже  давно ни кому  на фиг не надо!
Атаки  это банально когда сайт отправляет  запрос по индефикации пользователя тот же ай-пи пробить , скорость
 Все это расценивается как атака!
Родственник  так  же не однократно банил с помошью файервола оутпост СВОЕГО провайдера  :lol:  о чем имел  впоследствии сильную головную  боль из за невозможности выйти в сеть! Я вот считаю  нужно просто  забить на  эти "атаки" Поставить касперский-кристал и спать спокойно
и снести всякие отупосты и прочее  спрыгнуть с этой мании, маниии преследования в сети!
Этож по сути болезнь когда   кажется все  тебя атакуют все норовят сломать  драгоценный комапьютер

----------


## Companion

*OSSP2008*, сделал все как вы сказали, но ничего не помогло. Адреса днс взял из подключения по локальной сети для моей Ethernet карты. Мне их сказал оператор провайдера.




> Этож по сути болезнь когда   кажется все  тебя атакуют все норовят сломать  драгоценный комапьютер


Не болезнь, я получил прозрачный намек, что знают что у меня на компе.

----------

